# VQ35 Alti's with manual tranny



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

check this out from this link:
http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=198305

found this:
at maxima.org. Is it a repost?

The only thing I could find from the ASIST is service bulletin NTB03-022 dated March 15,2003 for 2002-2003 Maxima and Altima: Hesitation on acceleration with Manual Transmission 

Applied vehicles: 2002-2003 Maxima only with manual tranny and 2002-2003 Altima only with vq35 and manual tranny 

Concern is for momentary hesitation when accelerating between 2000-3000 rpm 

Bulletin applies only if your Maxima ECM part number is 23710-5y702 ('02) or 23710-6y300 ('03) and the ECM ID code is 030101 (these #'s can only be obtained with the consult-II (Maybe OBD?)) 

Note that early production '02s with ECM part number 23710-5y701 and 23710-5y700 with an ECM ID of 030101 will also need to replace the MAF (part number 22680-am600 which is the '03 Max MAF) 

Sorry for the hasty post... trying to get this info and cram lunch at the same time. There is nothing in the bulletin as to exactly what the new programming does or what gets changed but at least its something. 

Knowledge is power! 

--- For our Altima brethren the application is as follows: 
2002 ECM part number 23710-8j160 and 2003 ECM part number 23710-9j082 with ECM ID code of 030103 for 3.5L manual trans only 

I don't have the capability to scan and post it but if someone can do that I can fax a copy to them.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *
> --- For our Altima brethren the application is as follows:
> 2002 ECM part number 23710-8j160 and 2003 ECM part number 23710-9j082 with ECM ID code of 030103 for 3.5L manual trans only
> 
> I don't have the capability to scan and post it but if someone can do that I can fax a copy to them. *


Slurp, can you assist?


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

go to the 5th gen max forum and look for this thread. 

it is not me that posted it but someone over there.

i have an auto tranny and don't care bout you MT guys (j/k)

seriously go to the max forums on www.maxima.org and follow that thread.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I just want a copy of that TSB so I can take
it to the dealer and rub it in their face!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

i posted on alt.net the TSB .pdf file link, check it out on the engine performance sect.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2002)

I got this fixed....thanks to the posting of the TSB  I never noticed a hesitation though in the first place, but just in case


----------

